# Metallic Epoxy



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been wanting to try this, and the glitter stuff. I have yet to try and sell a job to a customer since I have yet to even try and practice. It looks easy enough.

One job we did the basement was sort of like this minus and glitter or metallics. I know what it cost to do it. I asked the GC today, he said learn please. For me. Closest company I know of around me is out of Boston.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been wanting to learn as well, my only hold up is that I don't like learning on a customers dime. I was looking into taking an elitecrete training class but havent found the time yet.
http://elitecrete.com/training-certification/training-dates-locations/


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Did he say they were using a SQUEEGEE?:jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've been wanting to learn as well, my only hold up is that I don't like learning on a customers dime. I was looking into taking an elitecrete training class but havent found the time yet.
> http://elitecrete.com/training-certification/training-dates-locations/


I haven't looked for classes yet. Figured I would grab some plywood and give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

CD. I've done a few using the Seal Krete 100% Solids and Polyaspartic, and also the Dura-Flex marbling effect system. No different then doing a high performance floor but with a little more effort because timing is short. We did a warehouse floor with the metallic blue and sprayed denatured alcohol randomly on the wet epoxy and got and ocean effect. Wish I still had the pictures.


----------

